# Alerts for tags or keywords



## ski_sierra (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi @TUGBrian ,

I'm wondering if we can get alerts for specific keywords or tags. It would be great if users could tag their posts with hash tags of the resort codes. Would be useful for getting alerted about sightings and well as general discussion & questions.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2019)

as far as I know the tagging like that only works for usernames...doing a quick search doesnt result in anything other than that as far as I can tell.

you can add tags to every thread (well the thread creator can) for example at the top you see the tags created for alerts and notifications terms.  while you wont get a notification on this, you can actually SEARCH these tags (which id previously never done).

although I still would imagine you could just as easily search for the resort name itself within a post vs the tags...so im not quite sure how useful that would be in this regard.


----------

